# Colorado



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys just think would share video of our west hunt adventure. Hope you all like it! It will be broken down into a few videos. Thanks! Feel free to leave comments with your experience hunting west! September is around the corner.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Where in Colorado do you hunt? I hunt there often units 561, 81 69, 79.
Salida Co Marshall Pass

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

